# Looking for Photos of custom or restored datsun hotrod Engines



## mistic_imp (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all-

I am an artist looking for photos that I can use freely as reference for an art project. I am looking for shiny show car/custom type interesting engine pics and would need them to be pretty large. Perferably macro type shots or shots with the hood up would be good..

If any of you have a car like this it would be so awesome if I could use a photo of your engine for painting reference. I'd gladly give credit for the photo ref on my website once I complete the painting.

Message or email me at: [email protected] if you think you might have something i can use. 

Thanks so much in advance

~Carol


----------

